# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Momenta, autonomous driving, Beijing, China

## Airicist

momenta.cn
momenta.ai

youtube.com/channel/UC3NH5j-PVhrlkqldjjUHQBg

twitter.com/Momenta_AI

linkedin.com/company/momenta.ai

CEO - Xudong Cao

Products and projects:

Mpilot, autonomous driving solution

----------


## Airicist

Article "Betting on China’s driverless future, Toyota, Bosch, Daimler jump on board Momenta’s $500M round"

by Rita Liao
March 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "China's BYD, Momenta enter venture for autonomous driving technology"

by Norihiko Shirouzu
December 27, 2021

----------

